
Firefox Nightly is now displaying sponsored tiles on its new tab page - _di3p
https://twitter.com/bram_gg/status/504828596666793984
======
jgeorge
It's at least okayer than FF putting sponsored ads on a blank page. :)

------
bramgg
Yes, I'm posting my own tweet. I hope that's okay.

